# Biscuits and Surp!



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I had bacon and eggs for breakfast, then finished it off with buttered biscuits and sorghum syrup!


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

I had sausage patties , OJ and canadian bacon with my biscuit and Kantuckey Sorghum today and will again Sunday. It's not just for Georgia anymore. Great photo.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Cap'n Fisherman said:


> I had sausage patties , OJ and canadian bacon with my biscuit and Kantuckey Sorghum today and will again Sunday. It's not just for Georgia anymore. Great photo.


Thanks! I got some deer sausage thaw'n for in the mornin!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks amazing as ever Pay...allot of time, the more simple it is, the better it is


----------

